# Something composed last summer



## Oscardude (Jun 7, 2019)

A piano piece I composed last summer inspired by my favorite piano slow movements. It uses the motif of the minor second and it expands on that throughout the work. I really like the deceptive character of this piece as it continuously transforms the melody and harmony.


----------

